# Pls. save Moses (video) 10 Year old Lab Mix in N.C.



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hope and pray that sweet Moses finds his forever home. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a beautiful boy and such a nice piece was done on him. Hopefully it will generate activity. How can a person lose a pet and not go searching for him?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That certainly earned the Kleenex warning. He is gorgeous! What a wonderful face he has.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*All..Please Spread the word on Moses in N.C.*

Please, Please, Spread The Word On Moses In North Carolina!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My roommate from college is looking to rescue a dog. I'm going to send this to her *now*. She's in Raleigh, but if she wanted him I'd drive to where he is and get him at least half way to her (I'm near Winston-Salem). Shoot, who am I kidding? I'd drive him whereever he needed to get. 

Thanks a lot Karen, you could have told me I'd need a bed sheet to wipe the tears on this one! A kleenex isn't big enough.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't watch, but I sure hope your friend wants him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

Moses is a very sweet looking Senior Lab Mix. Haven't heard anything from my friend.

A girl Kim Sellers from Lab Forum called to check on him and got no answer so she's going to call back and check. She would take but she's full!
Praying for him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Senior Labs-Moses in N.C. and Blondie in PA, have Rescue in CO-HELP NEEDED!!*

Kim Sellers from Lab Ret. Forum just posted this on Lab Forum.
Here is link to Moses and Blondie topic on Lab Ret. Forum. 
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/blondie-and-moses-t7294387.html?p=1963614862&posted=1

*Rocky Moutain Lab in CO will take Moses Senior Blk. Lab Mix in Western, NC.
and Blondie (a yellow Senior Lab in Pennsylvania.
Is there anyone who can help get Moses from Western N.C. to somewhere in PA. Kim Sellers lives in PA and her friends will drive Moses and Blondie all the way to Rocky Mtn. Lab Rescue in Colorado.
Of course if you could help by fostering either Moses or Blondie, that would be great, too!!!

What is really needed is someone or several people to drive Moses from Western, N.C., trying to find out the city to Pennsylvania, so that Kim Sellers friends can drive both Blondie and Moses to Rocky Mountain Lab Rescue in Colorado. *07-07-2008 06:08 PM 
Kim Sellers Blondie and Moses update

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Okay, thanks to Rocky Mtn lab rescue they will take both of these sr labs.
We need to get Moses to PA and from here, he and Blondie can go to CO.
It is a 23 hr trip, one way. My friend and her hubby have offered to do the whole trip.
Is it possible for some of you to help cover costs. I am putting in a lot and Terry is helping. But since this is two dogs and a long, long trip, more help could be used.
Thanks,
Kim

HERE IS BLONDIE, THE YLW. LAB MIX SENIOR!
Okay, this girl really needs a miracle.
I will pull and help transport and cover costs at shelter, if there is any.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11072969


Update- she is now kenneled with another dog due to space. She is doing well with other dogs, now. This is a real heart breaker who desevres to live out her days safe and well loved.
Can anyone help??????????

Blondie 
Labrador Retriever
Large Senior Female Dog 
Central Counties PSPCA, Centre Hall, PA 

Click on thumbnail
to enlarge

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Blondie 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 

Central Counties PSPCA 
Centre Hall, PA 
814 364-1725 
Email Central Counties PSPCA 
See more pets from Central Counties PSPCA 
Please Register on Petfinder™
We want you! By registering on Petfinder™ you get:

A monthly newsletter filled with fun tips and animal welfare updates 
A way to save your favorite pet searches 
Petfinder™ emails to let you know when new pets you're searching for have been added to our database 
Plus, when you sign up it shows our sponsors you applaud their support of homeless pets. 
Coupons and Savings
Free coupons for pet adopters from our friends at Pet Video. 

Adoptable-pet classifieds 
Browse our adoptable pets by breed 
*This one is a heart breaker. Blondie is 12 or 13, the owner wasn't sure. She had been kept inside until she developed bladder control problems then was chucked outside. We don't believe that she was checked by a vet to determine the problem. She has had many litters (her mammary glands are quite prominent, like a "many time mom") and she is unspayed. . She is sweet and was housebroken at one time. She keeps looking at the door waiting for her "owner" to come back for her. Can someone let her live out her senior years in a loving home? She seems in fairly good shape for an elderly lady. It was stated she doesn't like other dogs (we have introduced her to other "dog friendly" dogs, however, and things went very well. We don't think she would appreciate a dog that jumped on her or otherwise harrassed her, but she seems okay with "respectful" dogs) She doesn't deserve this treatment. Please try to help us find her a good home. Contact the PSPCA 814-364-1725 Hours are 11:30 to 4:00 everyday Wednesday and Thursday open till 7:00 PM*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can anyone help get Moses from Hickory, NC to Altoona, PA?*

Can anyone help get Moses from Hickory, NC to Altoona, PA?
I did the Mapquest from Hickory, NC to Altoona, PA.

It's 7 hrs. and 55 mins.
Here is the map:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Hick...=Altoona&2s=PA


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was up there and I would do the whole trip to get those sweeties to Kim. Bless them for taking in both dogs and transporting them so far. That last story of the yellow lab just made me cry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel:

Thanks for your kind words!

I wish I lived out that way too! I would love to meet Moses and Blondie!

Rocky Mountain Lab Rescue is great!

*The IMMEDIATE and Biggest hurdle is getting Moses out of the HOUSE before they take him to the shelter.

We need to get Moses from Hickory, N.C. to Altoona, PA-
Kim Sellers of Lab Forum is in Altoona and will keep Moses and Blondie(Blondie is alrady in PA) until her friends can drive them both to Colorado to Rocky Mtn. Lab Rescue.

I don't check these forums much from work where I am from 8-4:30 Chicago Time everyday, so you can reach me at: 
[email protected]

I can check my home email from work. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy Ending News for Moses*

very Happy Ending News for Moses, that I just read on Lab Ret. Forum!!!

Moses is going to his new HOME IN Pennsylvania this THURSDAY!

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/blondie-and-moses-t7294387p5.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations to Moses! May he have a long, happy life ahead of him. Thanks to everyone who pulled together to save this sweet boy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Woooooohooooooooo  WTG Moses!!! Such wonderful news!!!

WTG everyone!!!! I know he sure appreciates what you all did for him


----------

